# Cosmo :-)



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

This is Cosmo, my second betta. If you look at him he looks purple and pink, but with flash he's blue and mauve. He's extremely active and I've had him for almost a month.





































And this is Eric my first betta. I bought him over 2 months ago out of needing a pet after my dog died and fish are all we can have in the dorms. I'm rather attached to the little guy hahaha! We watch movies together and he likes to stare at me. He is also very active but not nearly as fiesty as Cosmo. I had him in a tank with another betta (divided) and he never flared at the other betta.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome betta!!!!!  Love him.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, they're my babies


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just checking, those aren't their permanent homes are they? They are really small.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

For now yes, Cosmo's isn't as small as it looks in the pic. Eric's bowl, yes I know it's small, but as of right now he seems content in it. I keep the water clean, feed him regularly, and he's very pretty and active. If it becomes a problem then sure I'll move him, but right now I'm not seeing an issue. How would one tell if the home was too small?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

A tank under two gallons is too small. So, when you can, i'd be good to get them much bigger tanks with heaters.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're gorgeous! Yeah, I suggest you get at least a 2G tank for each. Of you could get a 5G and split it.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

right now that won't fit in a dorm room, but I'm looking into moving into my own place soon


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Just change the water often and keep them warm,and they'll be fine.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I do  although their homes are small right now, I spoil them, and make sure they're completely taken care of


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Great!!! Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They're very pretty and it would be nice to give them some more room to swim in. Sounds like what you have planned anyway...


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Great fish! they are both so pretty  I think bettas are great dorm room pets, that's when I bought my fist little guy...I had two at that time as well. Like you said dorms do restrict your space..I was only allowed to have one 10 gallon tank if I had one at all...but here was no where to even put a tank in the room because I had a computer rather than a laptop. So I also had to have two smaller bowls until I moved out off of residence.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

JamieTron said:


> Great fish! they are both so pretty  I think bettas are great dorm room pets, that's when I bought my fist little guy...I had two at that time as well. Like you said dorms do restrict your space..I was only allowed to have one 10 gallon tank if I had one at all...but here was no where to even put a tank in the room because I had a computer rather than a laptop. So I also had to have two smaller bowls until I moved out off of residence.


Thanks for sharing this! I'm glad I'm not the only one, I just wanted some kind of pet after putting my dog down. Unfortunately parents said no to dog and rodents aren't my thing, so I figured I could have a fish in the dorm. Now I'm attached to my two little guys hahaha!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

ok sorry but I got some really good shots of cosmo while I was cleaning his water
































"momma we need to have a talk about this taking pics of me business"


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love that last one!!!!! His coloring is very very unique!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

I still think it's totally cool that he looks like a different fish with flash on


----------



## cjboboy (Dec 18, 2009)

thats a nice betta!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

in the second batch of pictures, he looks exactly like my guy Niko. both your guys are beautiful! lol isn't it crazy how a little fish can get you sooo attached? they're so awesome and underrated.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You have very pretty fish.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Eric is the bomb


----------

